# I frickin' love my tortoises more than anyone else does!!



## moswen (Oct 11, 2010)

This isn't really a debate... It's just the truth  .


----------



## Missy (Oct 11, 2010)

If you loved them that much you would have added a new pic with that statement. LOL


----------



## Candy (Oct 11, 2010)

Missy gotta on that one Moswen.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

No way! I've got more of them to love, so if you tally the amount of love you have for each of yours then multiply that by all the smooth little babies I have right now, it should be clear that I love mine more.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 11, 2010)

Nope. I love mine more. I guarantee I have the tiniest house of all of you, and I have given up more living space for my torts than any of you. I have torts in my bedroom, torts in my living room, torts in my kitchen and torts in my laundry room. So HA!


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 11, 2010)

I only have one tortoise to spoil and shower with my love...so technically he is better loved...


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh yeah....what about me. Instead of pretty bottles of perfume, and little picture frames on my dresser, in my bedroom, I have two 40 gal breeder tanks with baby torts and turts. Instead of a big beautiful vase of flowers in my living room, I have a huge vivarium getting ready for Pio, and downstairs in my rec room, I have two Christmas tree storage bins with some boxies that couldn't hibernate....they are all over MY house too, soooooooooo......I love mine more!


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> I only have one tortoise to spoil and shower with my love...so technically he is better loved...



No way. You incorrectly assume that there is a finite amount of love to be given by one person, but if you had 14 pairs of little leopard tortoise eyes looking up at you, you would know otherwise.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 11, 2010)

terryo said:


> Oh yeah....what about me. Instead of pretty bottles of perfume, and little picture frames on my dresser, in my bedroom, I have two 40 gal breeder tanks with baby torts and turts. Instead of a big beautiful vase of flowers in my living room, I have a huge vivarium getting ready for Pio, and downstairs in my rec room, I have two Christmas tree storage bins with some boxies that couldn't hibernate....they are all over MY house too, soooooooooo......I love mine more!



Yeah, well, in MY bedroom I have a 4 X 8 big wooden box for my Russians, and a 75 gal with Box turtles in it, and then I have 3 MORE big wooden boxes, one has hingebacks, and the other two have Redfoots, PLUS I have tanks for the babies.... SO I love MINE waaaaaay more!!!!  

(this is kinda fun, lol.)


----------



## DeanS (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not even getting involved with this one...because EVERYONE knows I love Aladar more than anyone loves their tortoies(s)!


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2010)

kyryah said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah....what about me. Instead of pretty bottles of perfume, and little picture frames on my dresser, in my bedroom, I have two 40 gal breeder tanks with baby torts and turts. Instead of a big beautiful vase of flowers in my living room, I have a huge vivarium getting ready for Pio, and downstairs in my rec room, I have two Christmas tree storage bins with some boxies that couldn't hibernate....they are all over MY house too, soooooooooo......I love mine more!
> ...



Oh crap...you win!     PS...how BIG is YOUR bedroom??? WOW!


----------



## tobibaby (Oct 11, 2010)

NO WAY I love my Tobi the mostest.. he is the greatest and bestest tort I have ever layed eyes on.. I LOVE HIM!!!!!! He is a spoiled little tiny tort.


nathalie


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 11, 2010)

HAHA  Way too funny.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 12, 2010)

I love my torts so much that their winter home is in the living room where they can see our TV...and the remote control will be kept in their enclosure...and I've marked PBS for them!

Top that!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 12, 2010)

terryo said:


> Oh crap...you win!     PS...how BIG is YOUR bedroom??? WOW!



NOT big enough, lol.


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2010)

No no I love my tortoises more


----------



## moswen (Oct 12, 2010)

haha, this thread has brought me a very large smile and a few giggles! i'm glad everyone responded.

p.s. i didn't attach a picture because i was sitting in the tort room watching and loving my babies when i posted that from my cell phone. so there lol! 

yesterday i got to spend most of the day outside with every one of my tortoises, bringing them out one at a time since i've already taken down the tort enclosures for the year, and i got to watch each individual tort run around the yard and his/her precious little unique personality, it was so much fun! i'm serious, my poor husband just keeps moving further down the list with every child i have and tortoise i get! lol poor guy...


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 12, 2010)

I wanted my Tort since i was 5 years old i am now 40 lol. Its taken me 20 years of working to bring my hubby around to letting me have her he finally bought me her for my 40th, So thats a lot of years love built u for her I now worry every time i leave her alone i sit at the side of her table which as pride of place in the room when i am at home.


----------



## harris (Oct 12, 2010)

You folks have serious issues.

However everytime I think I'm grabbing the chicken bulion out of the kitchen cupboard it turns out to be the calcium powder.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 12, 2010)

harris said:


> You folks have serious issues.
> 
> However everytime I think I'm grabbing the chicken bulion out of the kitchen cupboard it turns out to be the calcium powder.


----------



## tobibaby (Oct 12, 2010)

i just reread these posts and made me laugh and smile.. therefore im going to play w/ Tobi outside because I LOVE HIM so much..


----------



## hali (Oct 12, 2010)

very funny posts - thanks guys


----------



## moswen (Oct 12, 2010)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> I love my torts so much that their winter home is in the living room where they can see our TV...and the remote control will be kept in their enclosure...and I've marked PBS for them!
> 
> Top that!



oh wow i think i missed this the first time i read everything... giving up the remote is like giving up your foot in my family... that's some pretty big love...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 13, 2010)

moswen said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > I love my torts so much that their winter home is in the living room where they can see our TV...and the remote control will be kept in their enclosure...and I've marked PBS for them!
> ...



Big love indeed! 

Fortunately, our collective tastes in TV are VERY close...none of the three of us care for "Chick flicks" or soap operas...just nature documentaries, sci-fi and Godzilla movies!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2010)

No, sorry...that fellow who has a whole room devoted to his redfoots is the winner. He obviously loves his tortoises more than anyone to give over a whole room to them!! Was that Jackrat?


----------



## moswen (Oct 16, 2010)

emysemys said:


> No, sorry...that fellow who has a whole room devoted to his redfoots is the winner. He obviously loves his tortoises more than anyone to give over a whole room to them!! Was that Jackrat?



i sold my bedroom set that was in my spare bedroom to make way for the spiders bc my sullies were taking up all the available space, so i have a whole room devoted to my torts too!!! me me me! don't forget me lol!


----------



## jobeanator (Oct 16, 2010)

when i get my house, i plan on dedicating my whole basement to my sulcata tortoises and stars. i love tortoises so much im going to college for tortoises!!


----------

